# VINTAGE : Códigos de resistencias y capacitores muy muy antiguos



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2009)

Se trata de una de las páginas del manual de un osciloscopio Paco S55, circa año 60?
Que me sorprendió porque describe todos los códigos de esas viejísimas resistencias y capacitores de equipos valvulares.
Espero le sirva a alguien . . .


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 9, 2011)

muchas gracias DOS METROS, ya que hasta ahora para cualquier trabajo los datos lo sacaba de un viejo manual de electronica escrito a máquina de escribir y tiene tantos años que tengo miedo que se haga polvo jajajaja



PD: Lo de DOS METROS se refiere a la banda de BLU??


----------

